# Ad-aware version 6



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

If anyone is interested in making sure that any spy-ware, data mining, pop-up advertising (etc) files and registry enteries are removed from your system I suggest tat you install Ad-aware 6.
I've just done a scan with 5.8 ad removed loads of crap (including one that required 2 reboots  ). I then upgraded to 6 and ran another scan - it found loads more


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Kev - I wasn't aware of this software. I have just run it on our home machine and it has found 240 items!!! I was surprised to say the least!!! :-[


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Where do you get it from?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/ Just found loads of shite on my system


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Instant cure for pop-ups etc - Dinnae look at pron u bunch of pervs. (Typo Deliberate) Anyway ad-aware is a good wee proggy however if care was taken when installing certain bits of software alot of "crap & junk" would not be included.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Instant cure for pop-ups etc - Dinnae look at pron u bunch of pervs. (Typo Deliberate) Anyway ad-aware is a good wee proggy however if care was taken when installing certain bits of software alot of "crap & junk" would not be included.


Really?? wrong. Are you aware that sites that use doubleclick for advertising (as this one does :-/ ) installs or updates a doubleclick cookie onto your system? Thid cookie then tells doubleclick which sites you've visited which in turn helps double click generate revenue... which in turn helps this site generate revenue.

Also, after reading this article today:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/6/29717.html
I went to the site that they are talking about.... this site - not the Reg, the site they refer to in the story - installed (I believe) the really nasty spy-ware app (XUPITER) that required several reboots.

The old assumption that only p0rn sites installed spy-ware and pop-up generators is incorrect as more and more people are trying to generate revenue on-line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I have used Ad-aware for ages too and recently downloaded 6. I use it in conjunction with cookiewall (www.cookiewall.com) and ever since I've been using Cookiewall, Ad-aware never finds any suspicious components. Do some of these annoying spyware/ad exes require a cookie to be placed so that they can install? Perhaps some sort of pseudo "permission" is granted via the acceptance of the cookie which allows the spyware to install (or keeps the unwelcome install sort of legal in certain countries)?

Just a thought.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm.....the porn reference was a joke.......however most decent sites don't have too many popups. With regards to spyware and rubish installed on your pc then my comments stand......be warey of what you are installing. 
You will never really ever get away from spyware - its integrated into most apps and os'es - its just the malicious stuff that causes the big problems. Decent Antivirus and a firewall setup if you are a cable user and good system management can do alot towards a health system.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

I've just tried to download this, but when I come to run it, it says "Initiasation failed, file size expected=xxxyxyxyx, actual filesize=yxyxyxyx" or some such thing. Is it just me, or has anyone else got this?

I run version 5 already, is there any way of just updating the 'scan file'


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

5 to 6 will probably need full uninstallation of 5 first - a reboot - then installation of 6. Otherwise you will probably have problems with redundant files and conflict software.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

If ads annoy you, you can block them by setting the sites' dns entries to 0.0.0.0 so that they can't be resolved.

This website....
http://www.smartin-designs.com/downloads.htm

has a hosts file you can download which has known ad sites blocked. Make sure you read the bit about win2k/xp though. If you run the dns service (enabled by default) and have a large hosts file, your machine will crawl.


----------

